# Suche programmieren



## Mx12 (25. Feb 2010)

Hi ich habe mich gerade registriert, aber scheinbar bin ich im falschen Forum, vielleicht könntest ihr mir ja doch helfen? Ich habe eine html seite erstellt mit dem Code
[XML]
<form action="./index.html" method="get">
	<input type="text" name="criteria"> 
</form>
<script src="index.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="./s.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
[/XML]

Die index.js hat folgenden Inhalt.
[XML]
var a = new Array();
var l = new Array();
a[1]="Eingabewert"
l[1]="./index2.html"
[/XML]

Es soll folgendes passieren, ich habe ein Eingabeschriftfeld in einer HTML, wenn ich nun "Eingabewert" eingebe soll die Seite automatisch weitergeleitet werden zur (![1]="./index2.html")

Ich möchte dabei mehrere werte in die index.js eingeben mit [2],[3] und so weiter. 
leider weis ich nicht wie man so etwas macht  kann mir jemand helfen. Vielleicht ein Tipp an welches Forum ich mich wenden könnt?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Noctarius (25. Feb 2010)

Hab's mal in die richtige Kategorie verschoben


----------



## Mx12 (25. Feb 2010)

danke


----------



## Noctarius (25. Feb 2010)

Solltest vielleicht noch angeben welches JavaScript Search Framework du benutzt


----------



## Mx12 (26. Feb 2010)

Die s.js ist die: und geht auch, nur würde ich gerne kein ergebniss auf meiner Seite haben wo ich erst auf den Link licken muss. Es soll sobald ich enter drücke die Seite (index2.html) in einem neuen Tab geöffnet werden. 
hier die s.js die ich habe.
[XML]
var elements=window.location.search.slice(1).split("&");
var lookfor;
var sa;
var sc;
var count=0;

for (var i=0; i<elements.length; i++) {
	element=elements_.split("=");
	element
	if (element[0]=="criteria") {
		lookfor=unescape(element[1]);
		lookfor=lookfor.toLowerCase();
	}
};

lookfor=lookfor.replace(/\+/g," ");

if (lookfor=="") {
	document.write("fehlende angabe")
}
else {
	for (var i=1; i < c.length; i++) {
		sa=a.toLowerCase();
		sc=c.toLowerCase();
		if ( (sa.indexOf(lookfor)!=-1) || (sc.indexOf(lookfor)!=-1) )  {
			count++;
			if (a.length>240) {
				sa=a.substring(0,240)+" ... ";
			}
			else {
				sa=a
			}
			sa=sa.replace(/\&/g,"&amp;");
			sa=sa.replace(/</g,"&lt;");
			sa=sa.replace(/>/g,"&gt;");
			document.write("$d!_  <a href='"+l+"'>"+c+"");
	    	document.write(sa+ "<a href='"+l+"'></a><br>" );
		}
	};
	if (count==0) {
		document.write("nix gefunden.");
	}
}

[/XML]
meintest du das js? - ich habe es aber nicht selber geschrieben. daher weis ich nicht ob man es so umendern kann un so ?

trotzdem liebe grüße_


----------

